# Trailer bunk Mod



## Froggy (Apr 29, 2010)

Got this Harbor fraight trailer, looking at the thing , the short bunks are high up like 2x8 standing on the 2 inch side, since I am in the process of building I was wondering what you guys think , I got a 12 foot Jon, I like it as low as possible on the trailer, removing the useless rollers ( useless for a Jon not a V.) and simply adding 2 bunks flat on the frame, longer and more stable then the rickety set up that came in the kit? The trailer is pretty solid, I have issues with the bunk set ups, let me know your 2 cents. thanks


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thats the best way to do it imo.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess that all depends on whether your boat will fit between the fenders and whether there is ample clearance underneath it to the frame.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 29, 2010)

That is how I have my trailer set up and it is for a 16' flat bottom. It works great and I have no issues.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitly fit between the fenders, I think it would more secure this way, thanks


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Definitly fit between the fenders, I think it would more secure this way, thanks




Yeah it should be real snug once you throw a transom strap on it.


----------



## Brine (Apr 29, 2010)

Check the height of the brackets that hold the rollers on and make sure that your bunks will be tall enough to clear them, unless you plan on removing the brackets too.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 29, 2010)

I actually will remove the roller brackets and use both in the back to 2x6 will fit right in there, that be solid, then just use a smaller bracket up front.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 29, 2010)

When setting the bunks down set them with the strakes on the inside of the bunks. That will help keep it locked in and will help guide it on the trailer when loading. If you need me to let me know and I can post a pic of mine.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 30, 2010)

I picture would be great HF, thanks


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I had that exact trailer for my 1236 and it was great. I used 2x4's (edgewise) for my bunks as my boat was so light. When I positioned them I drilled the hole in the bunks so the weight was slightly back of center. That way the bunks tipped down by themselves making loading much easier. Because my bunks were kind of short - I think 5', I also added a second support perpendicular to the axis of the trailer just behind where the tongue bolts on to the yoke of the trailer.

Another tip that may be of use - I found that I couldn't see the back of the trailer when the boat wasn't on it. Needless to say this made backing the trailer to reload the boat kind of hairy. It also, btw, cost me a new tail light from hitting the dock a couple of times. I bought a piece of 1 1/2" perforated square-stock from Menard's and made combination guide-ons and standards to raise up the tail lights. I used the two rollers that I took of the center of the trailer and bolted them to the guide-ons with the lights above. I don't have a real good picture but you can see from this one...


----------



## Froggy (Apr 30, 2010)

Thats interesting, I see what you mean about the lights, good idea with the rollers too!! I went back and checked your build, I see that you also found a way to deall with the pulley up front, very clever.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 30, 2010)

Froggy, see if these help.


This is the left side


This is the right side

See how the strakes lock the boat inside the bunks.


----------



## Froggy (May 1, 2010)

Got it! I am a bit rusty with boating vernacular... strakes, yep gonna do that,got the wood at Lowes, and there happen to be a remnant carpet 2.5 foot x 12foot for $6.00!!! same color as boat carpeting! got lucky.


----------



## Froggy (May 1, 2010)

Here is the board layout I have in mind, underneath the 2x4 I will have a 2x2, so the brackets will be in between the two boards as well as extra support, boat starkes are all in between the boards.


----------



## Froggy (May 2, 2010)

The lumber is cut, here is the general idea, I think much sturdier then original.


----------



## huntinfool (May 2, 2010)

That should do it.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 2, 2010)

Why are you going with double layered 2 bys? I personally would do away with the top board, as well as the bracket, and merely through bolt with a counter sunk carriage bolt right to the trailer frame. Your idea is definitely plenty sturdy, more than likely overkill.


----------



## Froggy (May 3, 2010)

you are probably right, however it will be a cleaner carpeting job this way.


----------



## huntinfool (May 3, 2010)

I had to double the 2x4's on mine as with just one it would hit the fenders. But I did bolt mine directly to the frame and I have had no issues.


----------



## Froggy (May 3, 2010)

BUNKS DONE!!! Registered toady in the great State of NY, $ 70!!!!!


Found a great use for one of the original bunks up front right in the middle.


----------



## King Rat (May 8, 2010)

Froggy said:


> The lumber is cut, here is the general idea, I think much sturdier then original.[/quote
> Don't forget watre seal the raw wood before u
> cover with carpet =P~


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2010)

Oh yeah all wood is sealed with Thompsons


----------

